# Ati tool changing stuffs.



## gohcj99 (Dec 31, 2007)

WTA.Does Ati tool by default increase anything because i just need ati tool for fan control.

Does AT increase voltage by default ?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 31, 2007)

no, it should read your voltage. And it may not be reading your card correctly...need more info from your end man...too vague of question with no info to help support it (i.e. hardware , drivers, OS, overclocked or not...etc...). I use ATI Tool only for Fan Speeds on my XTX, and it works fine...it does not change my voltages or clocks unless I tell it to. Also depending on your card, you may have 2D and 3D clocks, as the 2D are lower to conserve power and reduce heat.

Fill out your system specs please. See mine for an idea.


----------



## gohcj99 (Dec 31, 2007)

GC : X1900GT (Stock)

Driver : Ati 6.7

How to check your voltage ?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 31, 2007)

Settings Button, Voltage Control tab. You may or may not have that option, I don't know for GT's, I know XT's and XTX's have software voltage control. Research more about your card. A TPU user here by the name of Theonetruewill was successful with a 1900GT.


----------



## gohcj99 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok,thanks.


----------

